

On Being a (OAuth) Product - obfuscurity_
http://obfuscurity.com/2012/03/On-Being-a-Product

======
xutopia
The hard part is getting people to signup for your service. Once they do the
first step it's easy to get their email. The sign in with FB/Twitter/etc...
makes that first step easier.

